# Foal Behavior problems!



## horsegirl2016 (Sep 17, 2016)

I have a 4 month old colt who has a few behavior problems! Sometimes when I'm in the field or anywhere really, he'll come up behind me on jump on me. he does this more and more every week and I don't want it to become a habbit.He knocked me down today and was about to jump on me again near my face only I got up in time.

He rear sometimes too. He also tries biting me. 

Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Does he have another horse to play with?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Discipline him. 
What do you do when he does this?


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

I would be carrying a crop with me and smack him when he tries to do this. This will become very dangerous if he does not learn that this is a bad behavior to do around humans.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> Discipline him.
> What do you do when he does this?


I completely agree with this. When you watch other horses around foals they are very quick to reprimand any bad behavior. As humans we have a hard time turning around and thumping a "baby" but this kind of behavior can lead to a dangerous horse. Honestly if it was my in your position the next time he jumped on me I would either land a punch on his nose or a quick kick in the ribs. He needs to learn to think twice about coming into your bubble cause you will protect yourself. 

As for rearing any time any horse of any size thinks that its ok to rear around me I either kick them in their unprotected belly (usually with he smaller ones where its not as dangerous) and for the bigger ones I pop them with the lead rope in their bellies. Seems to make them realize that they have left themselves pretty vulnerable and they usually only do it a few times before letting that go.

I know that this seems harsh but trust me it will not really hurt them. It shocks them and I've had foals pout afterwards for 10-15 minuets but you have to remember you are raising a 1200 pound animal. If you don't establish that humans are to be respected when they are very impressionable then they will have a hard time ever realizing the fact that they are supposed to look to you as the lead animal.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Foals are not born knowing boundaries, or their position in regards to both fellow herd members, nor to us
Yes, he is trying to play, but that does not matter, as you have to let him know those behaviors towards you are simply not allowed
Any herd member, will show that foal exactly where he belongs in the order of things, and it is your responsibility, in raising a respectful and useful horse, to do like wise


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He thinks you are a playmate. Never take your eyes off him when you are around him and make yourself big. When he comes near you, wave him off or smack him away. I'm not talking hit him in the face or beat him. I mean do what an alfa horse would do. You can use your foot against his chest even, it's not beating him or abusing him because you aren't smacking or kicking to hurt, you are doing it to discipline. You are teaching him a hiarchy. The crop will do the same thing. Don't smack his face or anything, but turn on him the way an older horse would turn on him. Make it quick and too the point and then go about your business, if he comes at you again then you do the same thing. One quick "get out of my space" and move on. Then when you WANT him in your space, you ask him over and you give him a soft pat. If he go's to bite as babies do, then you immediately smack his nose. You have to do it within 3 seconds though so the instant he go's to bite, you discipline. 

Have you started working with him? Is he halter broke?


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

I used a stick about 6 feet long with a plastic bag tied to it. Just wave it along the ground and make him move his feet. If all else fails touch him on the belly with it. Six feet away is a safe distance. I never hit them it makes a horse aggressive.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Smacking a foal on the rump, that offers to kick at you, does not make the horse aggressive, but teaches that horse manners, and that he is not to offer his rear to you, in a threatening manner' Of course, you make sure you are out of kicking range
Mares discipline their foals all the time, and horses under stand those herd dynamics.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

This is one of the (rare, IMO) times that I do think physical, strong punishment is warranted. *Not to have taught him to 'mind his manners' & not play horsey games with humans in the first place, but now it's been allowed to escalate to this. It is an extremely dangerous behaviour and the horse needs clear feedback, in no uncertain terms, to teach him that it's definitely a Bad Thing to do with humans! Horsegirl, you also need to be very much more aware of what's going on so you're prepared to stop it happening - or at least get out of the way in time! If you're not prepared to carry a big stick(to keep at a safe distance) and use it when necessary, now it's got to this, I would go so far as to seriously advise you stay out of the paddock all together.

Given that you're obviously very much a novice to horses without knowledge of horse behaviour & training, I very strongly suggest you find a good trainer to come and teach him the basics, and teach you first hand. If you won't give this boy to an experienced home & find yourself a well trained horse to begin with. You have already found how easy it is to inadvertently allow/encourage dangerous behaviour if you don't know what you're doing. You don't want to just muddle along hoping for the best, until you get badly hurt, &/or you realise the horse has become too dangerous - aside from all else, he won't have very good prospects of finding a good home by that stage, as it will be that much harder for even an experienced, good trainer to retrain him out of his early lessons. I also suggest you find a good vet asap, if you haven't already, to geld the boy soon. And if the baby isn't living with other horses, I'd definitely change that ASAP too.

He will also require farriery. ASAP as I gather it hasn't yet been done, then every 6 weeks on average, and training horses to give their feet 'politely' is also a particular thing that can get very dangerous, very quickly, if you don't know what you're doing. Most farriers will not work on untrained horses, but you may find one who is willing to put the time in to patiently train the horse first, if you can't find another trainer just yet. You will of course have to pay the person for their time & it may take a few sessions before he can even start to do a trim.

I find it interesting that waving a bag on a stick or touching it on their belly is OK by you Elk & yet you think hitting a horse makes them aggressive. You may have seen a horse retaliate(usually in play/challenge IME, not often actual 'aggression'), but obviously have yet to see one turn into a terrified, reactive mess... or a man eating monster - when a plastic bag or stick is anywhere near them! ;-) Yes, aggression is one 'wrong behaviour' horses can learn to do, and punishment can be one cause of them learning wrong behaviour and getting emotional/scared/reactive. Of course, this can be inadvertently learned with or without punishment, but I do believe it is a common cause of 'side effects' due to being used badly, on the wrong horse, in the wrong situation, or otherwise misunderstood. I do think that emotional reactions are more likely when it's used, so it (& how horses think & learn) needs to be well understood & very carefully used, in order to minimise the 'side effects' & ensure the punishment is firmly associated with *the behaviour*, not with the handler or otherwise.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

When you look at just how horses will discipline a foal then smacking them will be minor in comparison! 

A horse will warn by body language, ears back, nostrils snarled, tail swishing and a leg raised threatening. If these warnings are ignored then full action is quickly administered and even if a mare punches a foal with her teeth rather than actually giving a bite, you can bet that it hurts.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Was he weaned early?
The reason I ask is because a cranky broody can do wonders for a foal. Or a cranky gelding, for that matter. I suggest an adult horse that is not mean but takes no crap. 

He doesn't know his place and you need to teach him quickly. Carry a lunge whip or a training stick or something and keep him out of your space. It's also never too early to start some basic ground work that he is physically able to do, and teach him his feet belong on the ground or he's going to be moving his feet A LOT. I also suggest a rope halter.

Biting is something that comes naturally to foals, especially stud colts but it's not acceptable. Working him on the ground and establishing respect should take care of the biting. A pop in the nose is completely appropriate to correct him in the meantime.


----------

